# Chita Johnson.. Instagram



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

She has one.. That is all

Your welcome!


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Shouldn't you be concentrating on an upcoming job interview?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Care.. None given. 

Thanks though!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

creepers!!


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

You're, not your.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

saltwatersensations said:


> creepers!!


Nope...She doesn't wear tight skimpy dresses and post them on instagram for guys to look away. She wants the attention and I don't mind giving it to her.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

She plays for the other team. With that said, she is beautiful.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

She's queer.....no matter how pretty or whatever gay is gay


----------



## hammster (Apr 12, 2012)

They showed a video this morning on 11 news that had bikini clad women doing the airplane safety speech (nice way to get passengers' attention), and she was quite flustered after watching it.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

As if you jackwagons have any insight into her sexual preferences.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JJGold said:


> As if you jackwagons have any insight into her sexual preferences.


I for one happen to have insight and an opinion on everything.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I for one happen to have insight and an opinion on everything.


as do I. She is a looker! I don't know what an intantgram is


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

24Buds said:


> as do I. She is a looker! I don't know what an intantgram is


Sounds kinky. LOL


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

24Buds said:


> as do I. She is a looker! I don't know what an intantgram is


I thought an instantgram was required to get a stripper into the Champagne Room. :bounce:


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I have some insight. I had sex with her last night, she just doesn't know it. Lol


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

fangard said:


> She plays for the other team. With that said, she is beautiful.


I've tried referencing this to see if it is true. The internet has nothing to say about it, and we all know that the internet knows everything.

Anyone actually know of a genuine commentary/article or something where she has stated that she is a lezzy?

I'm hoping she isn't, because what a waste that would be! She's a fine looking specimen.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Wouldn't bother me at all to watch her in that number position with the other "Hot" Houston weather girls. I am a male Lebonese.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

R Little said:


> Wouldn't bother me at all to watch her in that number position with the other "Hot" Houston weather girls. I am a male Lebonese.


yeah, or a certain morning traffic girl from channel 2.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

marshhunter said:


> She has one.. That is all
> 
> Your welcome!


She has 2, and they are mezmerizing.

Check previous threads on the subject to verify SP.

She and a "friend" posted a picture hanging a padlock on this bridge.

http://nypost.com/2014/06/09/love-locks-are-breaking-a-paris-bridge/

Attractive lady.

SG2


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I thought an instantgram was required to get a stripper into the Champagne Room. :bounce:


BINGO! We have a winner...

Artist formally know as Team CGR...


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ya'll know Jennifer, is taken...We are secretly engaged. Chita , ya'll can have, 'cause she no like male!


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Look then i must be a lesbian too cause i like them tig ol bitty's...


Artist formally know as Team CGR...


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Engaged to Lane Craft


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

^
she announced this am (or last night) shes engaged.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

fishingcacher said:


> Engaged to Lane Craft


And who is that? ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

The guy and his family are one of the premier Longhorn breeders in the country.


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

tbone2374 said:


> Ya'll know Jennifer, is taken...We are secretly engaged. Chita , ya'll can have, 'cause she no like male!


Huh?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

goldwingtiny said:


> And who is that? ^^^^^^^^^^^





Deany45 said:


> The guy and his family are one of the premier Longhorn breeders in the country.


 http://www.craftranchlonghorns.com/contactcraftranch


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Lucky Stiff...........


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

SURF Buster said:


> Lucky Stiff...........


In more ways than one.....:slimer:


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

She got engaged last night... well atleast is saw on her instagram last night.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

HoustonKid said:


> I have some insight. I had sex with her last night, she just doesn't know it. Lol


Cosby....is that you!?!?!


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

I work with a guy who knows Lane and he has been telling me for a while now that she wasn't lessben.

Funny how everyone "just knew" she was. :headknock


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Chita in her golden years...Reminiscing about her family...


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

My heart was broken last night. She is now engaged


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

So much for the Rumors that she's gay...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think many men like the one below start gay rumors about a woman who rejected them.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I think many men like the one below start gay rumors about a woman who rejected them.


Wheres men in black when you need them?


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

So she is not gay? someone standing up in it?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I can't believe I turned her down after reading on 2cool that she was gay.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

fishin shallow said:


> I can't believe I turned her down after reading on 2cool that she was gay.


 RIIIIGGGHHHT, LMAO:rotfl:


----------



## Gary J (May 21, 2004)

*Looks like Channel 13 finally stepped up to the plate.*

Y'all see the new weekend weather lady for Channel 13 out of Houston? I bet she winds up on weekday mornings before long. Big ol' bolt on's. Going to give Chita and Jennifer a run for the money.
http://mikemcguff.blogspot.com/2015/06/elita-loresca-ktrk-abc13-knbc.html


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Looks like it's gonna be a wet one today.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Weather in Monterry*

The weather in Monterrey, MX is more pleasant that anywhere else. Look up "Yanet Garcia".


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Mine is Sofia Ojeda on channel 11.

I would crawl on my hands and knees buck naked on broken glass across a desert with a po' cat under each arm just to get a wif of the exhaust fumes from the laundry truck that hauled off her dirty panties.


----------

